# intel dual core and amd x2 processors! which one is better?



## vinay_001 (Jan 9, 2006)

HI guys,
i want to buy a pc (assembled or branded) featuring the dual core processors but i don't know which one to go for intel or amd. i want pc to be specifically for gaming and multimedia purposes and also it should not get outdated for next about 3 years. please suggest a setup for the pc with prices and availability in india. 

this is what i have opted for but don't know the prices.
AMD athlon64 X2 3800+,
ASUS A8n SLI (suggest someother better motherboard with equivalent price)
seagnate 160 GB hdd,
512 ddr(2) ram (suggest some good one)
XFX GeForce 6800 GS 256MB XXX Edition (PCIe)
suggest a good cd writer or dvd writer with reasonable prices( around 3000)
i think creative's 4.1 speakers wiil do.

KINDLY help me in opting for the best and in budget specifications ( budget around 50-55k)


----------



## Satissh S (Jan 9, 2006)

DVD-RW Sony Dual Layer price --> <Rs 4500 odd
Why dont you buy 1 GB RAM, it's becomming a std these days. If you wanna play games such as FEAR. Even Zeon seems to be good.
Leadtek 6800 Ultra 256 MB will also be fine. 
Also consider a good cooling soln, It gets heated more during summer, Here is Extremetech's review on Antec cooler 
You are going for a really high end system isn't Intel's 955 Extreme Edition seems to excel better than Amd  Intel 955 Extreme Consider this too. Good Luck


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: intel dual core and amd x2 processors! which one is bett*



			
				vinay_001 said:
			
		

> HI guys,
> i want to buy a pc (assembled or branded) featuring the dual core processors but i don't know which one to go for intel or amd. i want pc to be specifically for gaming and multimedia purposes and also it should not get outdated for next about 3 years. please suggest a setup for the pc with prices and availability in india.
> 
> this is what i have opted for but don't know the prices.
> ...



There is no way u are going to get all this with monitor, speaker system, DVD writer for 50-55k
X2 3800+ itseld will cost around or more than 15-20k.... i dont know but just an estimate
the mobo + graphics card another 15-20k
 lots of more things to get... HDD, RAM, FDD, Monitor, Speakers, DVD drive, etc... etc...


But if u want to get an X2 AMD is only thing that i would get... INTEL X2's are cheaper and easily available but not worthy


----------



## vinay_001 (Jan 9, 2006)

thanx for your sugesstions, though i primarily require a pc dor gaming purposes and the budget have to be around 50-55k, so here's rhe improved list.

AMD x2 3800+(must)=>Rs.14000-19000
Motherboard: Asus A8N-E=> Rs.5750
Geforce 6600 256MB (PCI-Ex) => Rs.9500
SGT 160GB - 7200rpm=> Rs. 3850 
Hynx 512MB-DDR-400 400MHz - PC3200=> Rs.2100 
Samsung Combo=> Rs.1900
Samsung 17"flat monitor=> Rs. 6700
Keyboard/(optical) mouse, logitech,=> Rs.950
ATX cabinet with 400W SMPS=> Rs.1500
Creative Inspire 5.1=> Rs.3900

TOTAL= Rs. 50150-55150(approx.)

Suggestions needed in these categories:-
1> a PCIe graphics card in the budget 0f Rs.6000
     but should not dip in performance too much.
2> Is there a drive that can read and write both CD         
     and DVD(dual layer), please suggest with prices.


----------



## yash (Jan 9, 2006)

as of now no amd mobos support ddr2.


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 10, 2006)

vinay_001 said:
			
		

> thanx for your sugesstions, though i primarily require a pc dor gaming purposes and the budget have to be around 50-55k, so here's rhe improved list.
> 
> AMD x2 3800+(must)=>Rs.14000-19000
> Motherboard: Asus A8N-E=> Rs.5750
> ...



ok... that seem reasonable.... 
Now, let us have a look....

I will strongly suggest u get 2x512 Mb sticks and a total of 1Gb ram.... and run in dual channel... that will be a big boost....
Get a good SMPS .... get a colorsit 400W

Get DVD writer instead of combo and "SAMSUNG" is a strict No-No
so get a sony DVD writer or Benq... it will cost around 3000-3200
Even if u get combo dont get samsung...

A DL DVD writer will write CD/DVD ald DL DVD


----------



## yash (Jan 10, 2006)

gfx card 4 pci-e 6600 256mb will cost u 6k. i had recently enqiured the rates in pune,"vora computers".


----------



## yash (Feb 14, 2006)

i recently got a quote of almost 30k for amd x2 4200 from atlas computers in akola.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 14, 2006)

better go for Pentium D 930/940 with 1 GB DDR2 RAM, with Intel 945GNT motherboard, rock solid & stable but no over clocking


----------



## yash (Feb 14, 2006)

but amd is still the better performer...so i dont feel like going in for sucky pentium.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 14, 2006)

who said that, with the release of Pentium D 930, AMD Athlon64 XW 3800+ is beaten in almost everything, in that price range


----------



## Kniwor (Feb 14, 2006)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> who said that, with the release of Pentium D 930, AMD Athlon64 XW 3800+ is beaten in almost everything, in that price range



hey man,  930 is costlier than X2 3800+ afaik

and they are almost same performer...

In video encoding etc... 930 beats 3800+ with little margin 

but in gaming zone, 3800+ is still the king......  so get ur things right...


----------



## ashnik (Feb 15, 2006)

i dun think that Rs.1500 smps will work for X2 , 6600


----------



## yash (Feb 15, 2006)

god i cant make up my mind about which single core AMD processor to go for. since the mobos support both single and dual core, i`ll buy a single core now and upgrade to x2 later..


----------



## Kniwor (Feb 15, 2006)

get 3200+ if u are planning to upgrade... later

3500+ and above are not worth the money they are charging us in india, they charge us more than intrnational price for almost everything.....


----------



## rollcage (Feb 15, 2006)

Thats true .. Athlon64 3500+ or 3800+ are comapratively expensive than 3200+

&

AMD X2 Processors .. perform better .. but they are little expensive than Pentium D


----------



## yash (Feb 15, 2006)

so it wouldnt b a point to go for amd 64 4000+? how much does that cost? and 3200+?


----------



## jamyang312 (Feb 17, 2006)

Kniwor said:
			
		

> get 3200+ if u are planning to upgrade... later
> 
> 3500+ and above are not worth the money they are charging us in india, they charge us more than intrnational price for almost everything.....



maybe u cud go fr a64 3400+


----------

